# white-collar crime = οικονομικά εγκλήματα στελεχών



## sarant (Jul 2, 2008)

όπως είναι, στο συγκεκριμένο οικονομικό συγκείμενο, η χειραγώγηση μετοχών, οι δόλιες πτωχεύσεις κτλ. Γενικότερα όμως; Οι άσπροι γιακάδες δεν μου πάνε.



Προσθήκη λεξιλόγου:

Βρέθηκαν ή προτάθηκαν οι όροι:
*(διευθυντικά) οικονομικά εγκλήματα
εγκλήματα του λευκού περιλαιμίου
εγκλήματα του άσπρου κολάρου
εγκλήματα των λευκών γιακάδων
εγκλήματα των χαρτογιακάδων
εγκλήματα των γραβατωμένων*


----------



## kapa18 (Jul 2, 2008)

Αυτά δε λέγονται οικονομικά εγκλήματα;


----------



## Bear (Jul 2, 2008)

Κι εγώ οικονομικά εγκλήματα το έχω συναντήσει. Απάτες, κομπίνες το λέει μεταξύ άλλων το λεξικό Χρυσοβιτσιώτη-Σταυρακόπουλου


----------



## Naerdiel (Jul 2, 2008)

"Εγκλήματα του άσπρου κολλάρου" σύμφωνα με Ανδρουλάκη. Κυρίως οικονομικά εγκλήματα , καθότι είναι τα εγκλήματα που διαπράττουν οι δράστες που ανήκουν στην εύπορη τάξη και είναι υπεράνω υποψίας λόγω τρόπου και άνεσης ζωής τους.


----------



## Naerdiel (Jul 2, 2008)

Πιο συγκεκριμένα τα αναφέρει ως εγκλήματα λευκού περιλαιμίου. Με άλλα λόγια πρόκειται για εγκλήματα των οικονομικά ανώτερων τάξεων.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 2, 2008)

Δεν σου χτυπάει ως αβασάνιστη μεταφορά του αγγλικού στα ελληνικά;


----------



## efi (Jul 2, 2008)

Αν ήταν να αυτοσχεδιάσω, θα έλεγα ''λευκά εγκλήματα'' ή ''εγκλήματα γραφείου''.


----------



## Naerdiel (Jul 2, 2008)

Θαρρώ πως σε ορολογίες που έχουν παγιωθεί σε πανεπιστημιακά συγγράμματα κ γενικά στον χώρο της επιστήμης είναι λάθος η ελεύθερη μετάφραση. Θα συμφωνήσω ότι το λευκό περιλαίμιο είναι ακριβής μεταφορά μα ως τέτοιος έχει επικρατήσει στο ποινικό δίκαιο ο ορισμός του white collar crimes. Πραγματικά θεωρώ σωστότερη την απόδοση του όρου που επικρατεί στον τομέα του ποινικού δικαίου.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 2, 2008)

Δεν τίθεται ζήτημα ελεύθερης μετάφρασης. 

Έχει επικρατήσει ο όρος λευκά κολλάρα; Είναι δόκιμος, χρησιμοποιείται ή είναι κάτι που προτείνει ένα λεξικό ή που χρησιμοποιούν αβασάνιστα Αγγλομαθείς κι αγγλοτραφείς πανεπιστημιακοί που βαριούνται να μεταφράσουν ; (και δεν είναι ολίγοι αυτοί)


----------



## curry (Jul 2, 2008)

Λευκό περιλαίμιο;;; Για σκύλους πρόκειται; Λευκός γιακάς/ κολάρο να το καταπιώ (αν μιλάμε αποκλειστικά για πουκάμισα), αλλά περιλαίμιο!!!! Στην περίπτωση που συζητάμε, συμφωνώ με όσους είπαν περί αγγλισμού. Και κρίμα δεν είναι να παγιωθεί κάτι τόσο άθλιο όσο το λευκό περιλαίμιο; Ευτυχώς μια χαρά ευέλικτη γλώσσα έχουμε, να βρούμε κάτι της προκοπής. :)


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 2, 2008)

Συμφωνώ με τον Ambrose και την Curry και υπενθυμίζω ότι τα λευκά και μπλε κολάρα δεν έχουν τη σημασία που έχουν οι αντίστοιχες αγγλικές λέξεις. 

Αντιγράφω από Wikipedia: "white-collar crime has been defined by Edwin Sutherland as "a crime committed by a person of respectability and high social status *in the course of his occupation*". Επομένως προτείνω τα _"εγκλήματα υψηλόβαθμων στελεχών"_ και επισημαίνω ότι δεν είναι το ίδιο με το corporate crime. To μεν διαπράττεται από το διευθύνοντα σύμβουλο, οικονομικό διευθυντή και λοιπούς παρόμοιους ως φυσικά πρόσωπα, ενώ το δε από την εταιρεία ως νομικό πρόσωπο.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 2, 2008)

Υπουργείο Δικαιοσύνης - Συνεντεύξεις Υπουργού:
- Πώς εξηγείτε ότι μεγάλες υποθέσεις, όπως οι υποκλοπές και το χρηματιστήριο, δεν έφθασαν ποτέ με «σοβαρό» κατηγορητήριο σε μια δικαστική αίθουσα; Πιστεύετε ότι το σκάνδαλο του χρηματιστηρίου «προσωποποιείται» μόνο στην κυρία Μπουρμπούλια;
- Σε έναν θεμελιακό δημοκρατικό θεσμό, όπως είναι η Δικαιοσύνη, υπάρχουν κανόνες λειτουργίας. Θεωρώ ότι αυτοί ακολουθήθηκαν μέχρι σήμερα. Πολλές από τις υποθέσεις αυτές βρίσκονται σε εξέλιξη και έχω εμπιστοσύνη στη Δικαιοσύνη, η οποία είμαι βέβαιος πως θα κάνει το παν ώστε να φθάσουμε σε θετικά αποτελέσματα. Σημειώνω ότι σήμερα, με την πολυπλοκότητα των συναλλαγών και της ευρύτερης πολιτικής ζωής, *υπάρχουν οι λεγόμενοι «εγκληματίες με λευκό περιλαίμιο»*, οι οποίοι ξέρουν νόμους και γραφές και πολλές φορές ξεφεύγουν από τη Δικαιοσύνη. Αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει με τη λειτουργία της Δικαιοσύνης. Η πολιτεία, ωστόσο, οφείλει να εκπληρώνει το χρέος της, με την αξιοποίηση των νέων μεθόδων προληπτικής πολιτικής για την ανίχνευση των παραβατικών συμπεριφορών.

Πορεία προς εδραίωση; Εγκλήματα λευκού περιλαιμίου (λίγα ευρήματα, αλλά σχετικά αξιόπιστα).


----------



## curry (Jul 2, 2008)

Ωραία, δεν μας έφταναν οι σκελετοί και τα ντουλάπια (ή οι ντουλάπες τους), δεν μας έφταναν τα ζεστά ψωμάκια, (τουλάχιστον δεν υπάρχει σύγχυση στη σημασία των λέξεων) τώρα πάμε να παγιώσουμε και τέτοιες αηδίες. Αυτό δεν είναι παγίωση, γείωση είναι!


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 2, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Πορεία προς εδραίωση; Εγκλήματα λευκού περιλαιμίου (λίγα ευρήματα, αλλά σχετικά αξιόπιστα).



Μα δεν θα είναι και η πρώτη φορά που μια κακή μετάφραση τείνει να παγιωθεί. Ακόμα και σε προεδρικά διατάγματα τα μεταφράζουν μηχανικά και τα πετάνε μέσα χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη...


----------



## Naerdiel (Jul 2, 2008)

Όπως αγαπάτε. Εγώ θεώρησα σωστό να σας ενημερώσω ότι έχει ήδη μεταφραστεί αυτή η φράση κ έχει παγιωθεί στη νομική επιστήμη. Εσείς μπορείτε να την αποδώσετε όπως επιθυμείτε. Είναι θέμα νοοτροπίας ο σεβασμός σε προυπάρχουσες κ παγιωμένες ορολογίες κυρίως σε επιστήμες όπως αυτή. Σημειώνω ότι σαφώς για την παράθεση του ελληνικού ορισμού ΔEN κατέφυγα σε λεξικά άλλα σε συγγράμματα νομικής κ λεξικό νομικών όρων. Καλό σας απόγευμα.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 2, 2008)

Naerdiel, πιστεύω ότι όλοι οι συμμετέχοντες σε αυτό το φόρουμ εξετάζουν τις διάφορες αποδόσεις υπό το πρίσμα της γλώσσας και του αν αυτή είναι σωστή ή όχι από άποψη γραμματικής, λεξιλογίου κτλ. Δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές που έχουμε συζητήσει όρους σε αυτά τα πλαίσια, ακόμα και εάν οι όροι αυτοί χρησιμοποιούνται ευρύτερα (βλ. σχετικό νήμα για σκελετούς και ντουλάπια).


Να κάνω μια ερώτηση: σε ποια λεξικά έχει αποδοθεί έτσι η συγκεκριμένη ορολογία; Έχει σημασία γιατί υπάρχουν λεξικά πολύ καλά και λεξικά που περιέχουν προχειρότητες.

Και μια παρατήρηση βασισμένη στην προσωπική εμπειρία μου: πολλές φορές, έγκριτοι δικηγόροι και νομικοί (και άλλοι, αλλά δε μας αφορούν εδώ) μεταφράζουν ξένα συγγράμματα και επειδή ακριβώς δεν είναι μεταφραστές, κοτσάρουν όρους όπως τους βλέπουν χωρίς να τους ενδιαφέρει αν λέγεται κάτι στα ελληνικά ή όχι. Έχω τέτοια συγγράμματα στη βιβλιοθήκη μου. Επομένως, όταν λες έχει παγιωθεί, εννοείς ότι χρησιμοποιείται σε ένα βιβλίο ή σε πολλά; Ότι το χρησιμοποιούν καθηγητές στις νομικές σχολές ή ένας μόνος του;

Και τέλος, να θυμίσω ότι κάνουμε απλώς συζήτηση και κανένα από τα παραπάνω δεν έχει γραφεί με ειρωνική διάθεση. Είναι όλα ειλικρινείς απορίες.


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2008)

Καλημέρα σας.

Να θυμίσω ότι ο όρος white-collar worker έχει από τα παλιά σαν αντίστοιχο τον λημματογραφημένο *χαρτογιακά*. Έτσι είχε μεταφραστεί το βιβλίο του C. Wright Mills _White Colar: The American Middle Classes_. _Οι χαρτογιακάδες_, εκδόσεις Κάλβος.

Οπότε, αν πρέπει να αντιστοιχίσουμε το white-collar crime, θα μπορούσαμε να μιλήσουμε για «εγκλήματα των χαρτογιακάδων».


----------



## Palavra (Jul 2, 2008)

Bonjour, αγαπητέ :) 
Το χαρτογιακάς όμως δεν είναι λίγο χαμηλότερου υφολογικού επιπέδου;


----------



## Naerdiel (Jul 2, 2008)

Προς θεού, δεν ενοχλήθηκα από κάποιου τα λεγόμενα η το ύφος. Έχουμε μάθει να ερευνούμε κατά πολύ το τι μπορεί να εννούσε ο νομοθέτης η κάποιος επιστήμων όταν χρησιμοποιεί ασαφής έννοιες κ ορολογίες που χρήζουν αποσαφήνισης. Η συγκεκριμένη ήταν μια ευρηματική φράση για να περιγράψει τα εγκλήματα που διαπράττονται από άτομα ανώτερου οικονομικού κ κοινωνικού επιπέδου. Εμπεριέχει μιας μορφής ειρωνία κ έμφαση στο ότι τα άτομα αυτα, ναι μεν φορούν πάντα φρέσκα ολοκάθαρα πουκάμισα ( κ δεν είναι όπως οι διάφορες κοινωνικόοικονομικές τότε θεωρίες περι εγκλημάτων, KYPIΩΣ κλοπών
Θεωρούσαν ότι είναι οι δράστες οικονομικών εγκλημάτων)
και έχουν μια άλφα θέση στην κοινωνία, αλλά ακριβώς είναι πίσω από την καθωσπρέπει εικόνα τους που κρύβουν το εγκληματικό στοιχείο. Ότι δεν είναι πλέον πληγή σε μια κοινωνία ο φτωχός που παλεύει να βρει να ξεχρεώσει το στεγαστικό δάνειο, άλλα οι εύποροι. Tα υπόλοιπα είναι πλέον στη διακριτική ευχέρεια του εκάστοτε μεταφραστή...είτε υπηρετεί, είτε δημιουργεί. Φιλιά.πάω για διάβασμα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Το χαρτογιακάς όμως δεν είναι λίγο χαμηλότερου υφολογικού επιπέδου;


Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι στο ρέτζιστερ, αλλά στο ότι ο χαρτογιακάς είναι εδώ (στην Ελλάδα) ο χαμηλόβαθμος δημόσιος υπάλληλος κατά κανόνα, ενώ το έγκλημα αυτό αφορά ανώτερους δημόσιους λειτουργούς. Βέβαια, η διαφθορά δεν κάνεις διακρίσεις: διατρέχει όλα τα κλιμάκια. Θα επανέλθω δριμύτερος το βράδυ.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 2, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Bonjour, αγαπητέ :)
> Το χαρτογιακάς όμως δεν είναι λίγο χαμηλότερου υφολογικού επιπέδου;



Αυτό σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ. Και σήμερα, νομίζω ότι χρησιμοποιείται κάπως υποτιμητικά. 

Κάτι μου λέει ότι πρέπει να ξαναμεταφράσουμε τη λέξη.


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Κάτι μου λέει ότι πρέπει να ξαναμεταφράσουμε τη λέξη.


Εκεί αποδίδω το ότι υπάρχουν τόσα «λευκά κολάρα» σε κυκλοφορία. Έχει κάποια αίγλη, είναι λίγο πιο ντιστενγκέ το λευκό κολάρο από το χαρτογιακά.


----------



## cythere (Jul 2, 2008)

nickel said:


> Έχει κάποια αίγλη, είναι λίγο πιο ντιστενγκέ το *λευκό* κολάρο από το χαρτο*γιακά*.


 
Και γιατί όχι λευκογιακάδες;


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 2, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> "a crime committed by a person of respectability and high social status *in the course of his occupation*". Επομένως προτείνω τα _"εγκλήματα υψηλόβαθμων στελεχών"_...



Προς μια τέτοια κατεύθυνση θα πήγαινα κι εγώ ή σε παραλλαγές αυτής...


----------



## Zazula (Jul 2, 2008)

[αποδομήσας εις Κύριον]
Ο επιθετικός προσδιορισμός (λευκά, μπλε/γαλάζια, πράσινα, γκρι, ροζ, χρυσά) για τα _κολάρα_ είναι εκ των ων ουκ άνευ, διότι χωρίς αυτόν (π.χ. σκέτο _collars_ για τον _κλήρο_) υπάρχει αντικειμενικά ένα κάποιο πρόβλημα — αν π.χ. σεις ακούσετε «τι ωραία κολάρα» θα το παρεξηγήσετε, δεν θα το παρεξηγήσετε;
[/αποδομήσας εις Κύριον]


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 2, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω αν θα καθιερωθούν τα "λευκά κολάρα", που είναι ένας ακόμα ενοχλητικός αγγλισμός, αλλά τα "περιλαίμια" είναι ακόμα χειρότερα! Ας μην τολμήσουμε μετά να "κατσαδιάσουμε" κάποιον που λέει "Θα σε πάρω πίσω".


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 2, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Ας μην τολμήσουμε μετά να "κατσαδιάσουμε" κάποιον που λέει "Θα σε πάρω πίσω".



Ή ακόμα χειρότερα "μπορώ να έχω ένα ποτήρι νερό;", όπου εκεί έρχεται η απάντηση της γιαγιάς από δίπλα "Και τι σε εμποδίζει, παιδί μου;"

Χα-χα-χα-χα (ROFL)


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2008)

Και βλέποντας με λύπη μου ότι ήδη υπάρχουν τρία ευρήματα για τους *λευκογιακάδες* (που είναι πολύ καλύτερο από κολάρα και περιλαίμια), έπεσα φυσικά και πάνω στους *γραβατωμένους*, που είναι το καλύτερο απ' όλα.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 2, 2008)

Το *γραβατωμένοι* (και τα εγκλήματά τους) είναι καθιερωμένο σε προφορικό και οικείο λόγο. Δεν γνωρίζω εάν θα έχει τύχη σε πιο ακαδημαϊκό, λόγιο ή επίσημο συγκείμενο.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 2, 2008)

«Οικονομικά εγκλήματα στελεχών» για να γλιτώσουμε και το dress code;


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 2, 2008)

+1 .................


----------



## Zazula (Jul 2, 2008)

Θα μπορούσε επίσης να είναι και "διευθυντικές απάτες" ή "διευθυντικά οικονομικά εγκλήματα", αφού η Martha Stewart ούτε γραβάτα ούτε κολάρο φοράει.


----------



## anef (Jul 2, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Το *γραβατωμένοι* (και τα εγκλήματά τους) είναι καθιερωμένο σε προφορικό και οικείο λόγο. Δεν γνωρίζω εάν θα έχει τύχη σε πιο ακαδημαϊκό, λόγιο ή επίσημο συγκείμενο.



Zazula, με αφορμή αυτά που λες, νομίζω ότι πολλές φορές στην προσπάθειά μας να προσαρμοστούμε στον "επίσημο" λόγο ή να μας "ακούγεται" καλύτερα μια λέξη, συγκαλύπτουμε ιδεολογικές, πολιτισμικές ή και ιστορικές πτυχές των όρων. Π.χ. (αναφέρομαι σε άλλα σχόλια τώρα) άλλο είναι να πούμε "οικονομικό έγκλημα" γενικώς και αορίστως και άλλο να το προσδιορίσουμε σε μια συγκεκριμένη ομάδα ατόμων που είναι χαρακτηριστικό των δυτικών οικονομιών και των τελευταίων αιώνων (όπως λέει και ο(η;) naerdiel). Έχω την εντύπωση ότι πολλές φορές οι μεταφράσεις τέτοιου είδους γίνονται όχι γιατί βαριούνται κάποιοι πανεπιστημιακοί ή μεταφραστές, αλλά γιατί έχουν αγωνία να αποδώσουν ακριβώς τέτοιου είδους διαστάσεις των όρων, να μεταφέρουν κατά κάποιο τρόπο τον όρο χωρίς αλλοιώσεις.

(Τέλος, μια απορία: γιατί οι αγγλόφωνοι δεν έχουν πρόβλημα να ενσωματώνουν τέτοιους όρους σε "επίσημα" κείμενα και εμείς έχουμε τέτοιο φόβο; Κάπως πρέπει να εξηγείται αυτό. Ίσως επενδύουμε πολύ περισσότερα πράγματα στη γλώσσα, άρα έχουμε μεγαλύτερες "ποινές" για τις αποκλίσεις; Κοινώς θα φάμε πολύ κράξιμο...)


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 2, 2008)

Αποδίδονται όμως οι διαστάσεις αυτές των όρων, anef; Γιατί το white-collar είναι ένα πράγμα και το λευκό περιλαίμιο ένα άλλο.

Αναζητούμε πάντα το ισοδύναμο, πιστεύω...


----------



## Palavra (Jul 2, 2008)

Naerdiel said:


> Προς θεού, δεν ενοχλήθηκα από κάποιου τα λεγόμενα η το ύφος. Έχουμε μάθει να ερευνούμε κατά πολύ το τι μπορεί να εννούσε ο νομοθέτης η κάποιος επιστήμων όταν χρησιμοποιεί ασαφής έννοιες κ ορολογίες που χρήζουν αποσαφήνισης. Η συγκεκριμένη ήταν μια ευρηματική φράση για να περιγράψει τα εγκλήματα που διαπράττονται από άτομα ανώτερου οικονομικού κ κοινωνικού επιπέδου. Εμπεριέχει μιας μορφής ειρωνία κ έμφαση στο ότι τα άτομα αυτα, ναι μεν φορούν πάντα φρέσκα ολοκάθαρα πουκάμισα ( κ δεν είναι όπως οι διάφορες κοινωνικόοικονομικές τότε θεωρίες περι εγκλημάτων, KYPIΩΣ κλοπών
> Θεωρούσαν ότι είναι οι δράστες οικονομικών εγκλημάτων)
> και έχουν μια άλφα θέση στην κοινωνία, αλλά ακριβώς είναι πίσω από την καθωσπρέπει εικόνα τους που κρύβουν το εγκληματικό στοιχείο. Ότι δεν είναι πλέον πληγή σε μια κοινωνία ο φτωχός που παλεύει να βρει να ξεχρεώσει το στεγαστικό δάνειο, άλλα οι εύποροι. Tα υπόλοιπα είναι πλέον στη διακριτική ευχέρεια του εκάστοτε μεταφραστή...είτε υπηρετεί, είτε δημιουργεί. Φιλιά.πάω για διάβασμα.



επίσης @anef: 
Φαντάζομαι ότι έχετε υπόψη τις συνάψεις white collar worker και blue collar worker. 
Βάσει αυτού, φαίνεται ότι ο όρος white collar crime προέρχεται από την ανωτέρω σύναψη, γι' αυτό και η απόδοσή της χτυπάει πολύ άσχημα στα ελληνικά, για μένα τουλάχιστον, γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι απλώς τεμπέλικη μετάφραση. Ο μεταφραστής δεν αγωνιά να μεταδώσει τις αποχρώσεις του όρου white collar, απλώς βαριέται να καθίσει να σκεφτεί μια απόδοση.

Επίσης, να ξαναρωτήσω τον/την Naerdiel: μίλησες για πηγές και λεξικά. Ποια; Θα με ενδιέφερε να δω ποιοι έχουν αποδώσει τον όρο κατά λέξη.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 2, 2008)

Πάντως η αλήθεια είναι ότι, όσο και να προσφέρει συγκεκριμένες νοερές εικόνες στους φιλόζωους, το *περιλαίμιο* έχει και τον εξής ορισμό (1α στο ΛΝΕΓ): οτιδήποτε φοριέται ή τοποθετείται γύρω από το λαιμό. Στο δικό μου μυαλό οπτικοποιείται με ολοβάμβακους γιακάδες, ολομέταξες γραβάτες και απαστράπτοντα κολιέ. Επίσης, ο *λευκός* έχει και τον ακόλουθο ορισμό (2 στο ΛΝΕΓ): αυτός που δεν βαρύνεται με νομικά ή ηθικά παραπτώματα, αγνός, άσπιλος, αθώος. Ο υπεράνω υποψίας καλά πιασμένος, κοινωνικά και οικονομικά, η λευκή περιστερά που κρύβει κάτω απ' το χιονάτο πτέρωμά της ένα αδίστακτο όρνειο. Και το λευκό, το άσπρο, το αστραφτερό είναι η πρώτη-πρώτη σημασία που συνέδεσαν οι άνθρωποι με το χρήμα (βλ. λήμματα _άργυρος_, _άσπρα_ "χρήματα", _αργός_ "στιλπνός, λαμπρός, λευκός", κ.ά.) Σα να μου φαίνεται ότι κι οι αγγλισμοί ενίοτε δίνουν τροφή για σκέψη. :)


----------



## anef (Jul 2, 2008)

Ambrose και Palavra, εννοούσα ότι πρέπει να μπει και αυτός ο προβληματισμός στη συζήτηση, δεν έχω κατασταλάξει σε μία απόδοση του όρου. Το περιλαίμιο μου φέρνει κι εμένα στο νου ζώα, αλλά και η απόδοση του όρου με κάτι που δεν παραπέμπει με κανέναν τρόπο στο white collar είναι νομίζω συσκοτιστική, κρύβει τις παράλληλες σημασίες του όρου. 
Επίσης, οι αγγλισμοί δεν είναι απαραίτητα κάτι κακό νομίζω ειδικά στο λεξιλογικό επίπεδο. Πάμπολλοι γαλλισμοί, τουρκισμοί και άλλοι -ισμοί έχουν περάσει στα ελληνικά και τώρα δεν τους αναγνωρίζουμε ως τέτοιους.


----------



## Elena (Jul 2, 2008)

Τα είπε ο Γιώργος (υψηλόβαθμα στελέχη κ.λπ.). Προσθέτω:

_State-corporate crime
*Because the negotiation of agreements between a state and a corporation will be at a relatively senior level on both sides, this is almost exclusive a white-collar "situation" which offers the opportunity for crime.*_


Τα παιδιά στην ΕΕ λένε και (δεν βλέπω να αναφέρθηκε, συγγνώμη αν κάποιoς το έχει ήδη παραθέσει)

«- την ανάγκη να διασφαλισθεί ότι ανεξάρτητες ρυθμιστικές αρχές επιβάλλουν την εφαρμογή των κανόνων με συνέπεια, ιδίως όσον αφορά την καταπολέμηση αδικημάτων που διαπράττονται από *διευθυντικά στελέχη*"

...και τείνω να συμφωνήσω.


nickel said:


> Και βλέποντας με λύπη μου ότι ήδη υπάρχουν τρία ευρήματα για τους *λευκογιακάδες* (που είναι πολύ καλύτερο από κολάρα και περιλαίμια), έπεσα φυσικά και πάνω στους *γραβατωμένους*, που είναι το καλύτερο απ' όλα.



Είναι, αλλά σκέψου και το «blue-collar crime». Πώς θα το πούμε; Άσε που οι συνδηλώσεις στις δύο γλώσσες δεν είναι του ίδιου βαθμού, επιπέδου κ.λπ. 




nickel said:


> [...] ενώ το έγκλημα αυτό αφορά ανώτερους δημόσιους λειτουργούς.



Όχι μόνο τους «δημόσιους». Από κει και πέρα, όντως έχει περάσει το «λευκού περιλαιμίου» και ο όρος ανήκει στους νομικούς -το χρησιμοποιεί ο Καρύδης εδώ:



_Στο ζεύγος αυτό κυριαρχεί ένας σχετικά νέος τύπος εγκληματία, τον οποίο ο Sutherland αποκάλεσε προσφυώς "εγκληματία του λευκού περιλαίμιου" σε διάκριση με το παραδοσιακό στερεότυπο του προερχομένου από την εργατική τάξη δράστη. Ο οικονομικός εγκληματίας συνήθως διαθέτει σοβαρό και αξιόπιστο κοινωνικό προφίλ, ανθρωπογνωστικές ικανότητες, δύναμη χαρακτήρα και ευφυία ώστε να αποκρύπτει την εγκληματική του δραστηριότητα ή να δυσχεραίνει σημαντικά την ανακάλυψη του._

 και σε επιμέλεια... δεν θα το πείραζα (ούτε για αστείο), όσο αστείο και άστοχο κι αν είναι. Tο πολύ να έβαζα εισαγωγικά. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 2, 2008)

anef said:


> Το περιλαίμιο μου φέρνει κι εμένα στο νου ζώα, αλλά και η απόδοση του όρου με κάτι που δεν παραπέμπει με κανέναν τρόπο στο white collar είναι νομίζω συσκοτιστική, κρύβει τις παράλληλες σημασίες του όρου.



Ναι, αλλά αυτό προσπαθούσα κι εγώ να πω παραπάνω, ότι δηλ. έτσι όπως το βλέπω το white-collar (όπως και κάθε λέξη) είναι συσχετισμένο στα Αγγλικά μ' ένα σωρό άλλες έννοιες και σημασίες της Αγγλικής πραγματικότητας, οι οποίες όμως δεν είναι απαραίτητο να υπάρχουν στα Ελληνικά. 

π.χ. παραθέτω από το λήμμα της Wikipedia

Origin of the term

Office worker with literal white collar

The term 'white collar' was first used by Upton Sinclair in relation to modern clerical, administrative and management workers in the 1930s.[1] However, the European clerical collar of a priest's clothing was white, and pre-medieval priests in Europe were the main social group with literacy. Prior to the rise of separate professional and mercantile classes, priests not only performed ecclesiastical duties, but also served as physicians, lawyers, scribes, and accountants: often, they were the only literate members of a society in which others could not read or write. Sinclair's usage is related to the fact that during most of the nineteenth and twentieth century male office workers in European and American countries almost always had to wear dress shirts, which had a collar and were usually white. Additionally, in the factory system of twentieth century English speaking countries, the colour of overalls or coveralls indicated occupational status: blue for workers, brown for foremen, and white for professional staff such as engineers.

Υπάρχει Ελληνικό ιστορικό αντίστοιχο; Δεν ξέρω και γι' αυτό προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα κάτι εκτός κολλάρου/γιακά. 




anef said:


> Επίσης, οι αγγλισμοί δεν είναι απαραίτητα κάτι κακό νομίζω ειδικά στο λεξιλογικό επίπεδο. Πάμπολλοι γαλλισμοί, τουρκισμοί και άλλοι -ισμοί έχουν περάσει στα ελληνικά και τώρα δεν τους αναγνωρίζουμε ως τέτοιους.



Συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Απλά τα τελευταία χρόνια ο ρυθμός και η εισροή ξένων λέξεων και συντάξεων είναι λίγο υπερβολική. Το έχουμε παρακάνει δηλαδή. Έτσι, τουλάχιστον το αισθάνομαι εγώ.


----------



## anef (Jul 2, 2008)

Ambrose, δεν χρειάζεται να υπάρχει ταυτόσημη ιστορία (έχω μία τάση να γενικεύω και μάλλον προκαλώ μπερδέματα:) στις δύο κουλτούρες. Ούτε να μεταφερθεί ντε και καλά ο όρος γιακάς/κολλάρο κλπ. για να διατηρηθούν οι άλλες συνδηλώσεις του όρου. Π.χ. με το "υψηλόβαθμο στέλεχος" ή το "διευθυντικό" που λέει η Έλενα παραπάνω, διατηρούνται τέτοια στοιχεία (όχι σαν εικόνα, αλλά π.χ. το "στέλεχος" δεν μπορεί να παραπέμπει σε άλλη εποχή νομίζω). Αφορμή για τη δική μου σκέψη ήταν το "οικονομικό έγκλημα" που είναι πιο γενικό, αλλά και το ότι ενδεχομένως το 'ασπρογιακάς' ή οτιδήποτε παρόμοιο να μη δημιουργήθηκε από τεμπελιά, αλλά από ανάγκη για παραστατικότητα, για να μην "προδοθεί" η εικόνα και άλλα στοιχεία του όρου.
Για την εισροή, συμφωνώ: ηγεμονική γλώσσα η αγγλική είναι όχι η ελληνική, αλλά αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει μόνο με τη γλώσσα.


----------



## danae (Jul 2, 2008)

Είμαι κάθετα αντίθετη με την άποψη να διαιωνίζουμε λάθη, απλώς και μόνο επειδή έχουν παγιωθεί. Και το "από ανέκαθεν" είχε παγιωθεί και τώρα χρησιμοποιείται λιγότερο ή κοροϊδευτικά. Και τον Μάρκες επί χρόνια τον ονόμαζαν Μαρκές, ωστόσο κι αυτό διορθώθηκε. Και ένα σωρό άλλα παραδείγματα.

Τα κολάρα και τα περιλαίμια μού θυμίζουν σκύλο, σε καμία περίπτωση πουκάμισο και υψηλόβαθμα στελέχη. Το καλύτερο ισοδύναμο, κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι το "γραβατωμένοι".


----------



## sarant (Jul 2, 2008)

Βλέπω ενδιαφέρον νήμα άνοιξα και ευχαριστώ για όλες τις απαντήσεις -προσωπικά, στο συγκεκριμένο συγκείμενο, θα συμφωνήσω με όσους θυσιάζουν τη μεταφορά. Όμως όλη η συζήτηση είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα!


----------



## Zazula (Jul 3, 2008)

Elena said:


> Όντως έχει περάσει το «λευκού περιλαιμίου» και ο όρος ανήκει στους νομικούς -το χρησιμοποιεί ο Καρύδης εδώ, και σε επιμέλεια... δεν θα το πείραζα (ούτε για αστείο), όσο αστείο και άστοχο κι αν είναι. Tο πολύ να έβαζα εισαγωγικά. :)


Ας μην παραβλέψουμε αυτό που είπε η Έλενα — ο όρος "εγκλήματα λευκού περιλαιμίου" είναι καθιερωμένος στη νομική (οπότε ο/η Naerdiel είχε απόλυτο δίκιο). Κι είναι καλό να το γνωρίζουμε αυτό, ώστε να μην πάμε να το "διορθώσουμε" σε κάποια επιμέλεια, και τελικά καταλήξουμε να εκτεθούμε διότι —ως επαγγελματίες— θα έπρεπε να είχαμε κάνει όλο μας το homework. ;) Το εάν ποτέ αντικατασταθεί ο εν λόγω _νομικός_ όρος από κάτι άλλο, λιγότερο ή περισσότερο κατάλληλο, είναι δουλειά των νομικών, πολύ φοβούμαι. Μέχρι τότε εμείς μόνο απόψεις μπορούμε να εκφράζουμε και να ευθυγραμμιζόμαστε εκόντες άκοντες.



Ambrose said:


> Additionally, in the factory system of twentieth century English speaking countries, the colour of overalls or coveralls indicated occupational status: blue for workers, brown for foremen, and white for professional staff such as engineers.
> 
> Υπάρχει Ελληνικό ιστορικό αντίστοιχο; Δεν ξέρω και γι' αυτό προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα κάτι εκτός κολλάρου/γιακά.


Έχω κάνει εκπαίδευση στην ΕΑΒ ΑΕ. Μπλε οι εργάτες, πορτοκαλί οι επιθεωρητές/επιστάτες, λευκά το επιστημονικό προσωπικό, πράσινα οι καθαρίστριες. Τηρείται ευλαβικά. Και στα περισσότερα σύγχρονα εργοστάσια της Ελλάδας. Κι αν σας ξενίζει, πάτε σε ένα νοσοκομείο (μόνο για επίσκεψη, φυσικά). Χρωματική διαβάθμιση σε όλο το προσωπικό, δηλωτική της διαστρωμάτωσης της εσωτερικής ιεραρχίας. Πάντα το κορυφαίο χρώμα (εκτός χειρουργείου) είναι το λευκό.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 3, 2008)

Προσθέτοντας στα λεγόμενα του Ζάζουλα, το ίδιο συμβαίνει και στα ναυπηγεία Σκαραμαγκά: οι μηχανικοί φορούν λευκές φόρμες ενώ οι εργάτες μπλε.


----------



## Tradula (Jul 3, 2008)

Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρη ότι το έχω δει μεταφρασμένο και ως "χαρτογιακάδες"


----------



## anef (Jul 3, 2008)

Elena said:


> Μια και το έφερε η κουβέντα, μια τέτοια περίπτωση αποτελεί και το «κάθετα αντίθετος» / «διαφωνώ κάθετα». (Κατηγορηματικά, διαμετρικά κ.λπ., ναι. Κάθετα, όχι.)



Έλενα, το _διαφωνώ κάθετα _είναι μεταφορική χρήση (και μάλιστα δίνει και το πολύ ωραίο _διαφωνώ και κάθετα και οριζόντια_:), όχι λάθος. Γιατί με την ίδια έννοια, αν το ψάξουμε λίγο παραπάνω μπορεί και το _έρεφε η κουβέντα _να είναι "λάθος" ή πάντως να ήταν κάποτε.
Εκτός αυτού, για τη συγκεκριμένη συζήτηση Δανάη, νομίζω δεν έχει νόημα να μιλάμε για σωστό/λάθος. Είναι μια ξένη έκφραση και κάνουμε προτάσεις για το πώς μπορεί να αποδοθεί. Ο νομοθέτης με κάποιο σκεπτικό τη μετέφρασε όπως τη μετέφρασε, προφανώς την ήθελε να ξεχωρίζει, ίσως να φαίνεται από κάτω η αγγλική. Και όλοι με κάποιο σκεπτικό προτείνουν. 

Και επειδή δεν μπορώ να αντισταθώ στον πειρασμό, το _από ανέκαθεν _είναι ένα λογικό, λογικότατο "λάθος" αφού στα νέα ελληνικά δεν υπάρχει το _-θεν_. Άλλο αν "εμείς" απαξιώνουμε αυτούς που το χρησιμοποιούν και στιγματίζουμε τη χρήση του γιατί θεωρούμε απαράδεκτο να μην ξέρει ο νεοέλληνας την αρχαίαν ημών. Αν δεν το στιγματίζαμε μια χαρά θα είχε επικρατήσει, θεν δε θεν:)


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 3, 2008)

Δεν είμαι καθόλου, μα καθόλου βέβαιος ότι έχει καθιερωθεί ο όρος σε νομικά κείμενα. Αλλά επειδή δεν είμαι νομικός, με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα ρωτήσω κάποιον δικηγόρο που ξέρει Αγγλικά και Ελληνικά (γιατί υπάρχουν πολλοί που δεν ξέρουν ούτε το ένα, ούτε και το άλλο και παρόλ' αυτά εκφέρουν άποψη αβασάνιστα) να δούμε τι θα μας πει. Πέραν τούτου, δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορούσαμε να χαρακτηρίσουμε το white-collar crime νομικό όρο.

Τώρα, όσον αφορά τα μπλε και λευκά κολλάρα και στολές στις φάμπρικες, πάω πάσο, αλλά εμμένω στην άποψη ότι εν προκειμένω η γλωσσική (και όχι μόνο) πραγματικότητα των Ελλήνων δεν ταυτίζεται με τον Αγγλοσαξόνων.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 3, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> *υπάρχουν πολλοί που δεν ξέρουν ούτε το ένα, ούτε και το άλλο και παρόλ' αυτά εκφέρουν άποψη αβασάνιστα*
> 
> Τώρα, όσον αφορά τα μπλε και λευκά κολλάρα και στολές στις φάμπρικες, πάω πάσο, αλλά *εμμένω στην άποψη* ότι εν προκειμένω η γλωσσική (και όχι μόνο) πραγματικότητα των Ελλήνων δεν ταυτίζεται με τον Αγγλοσαξόνων.


Λίγη ηρεμία δεν έβλαψε ποτέ κανέναν. Κανείς απολύτος λόγος για προσβολές κατευθυνόμενες εναντίον δικαίων και αδίκων. Καλή και σεβαστή η γνώμη των ειδικών και των πιο ειδικών, αλλά όχι και να κάνουμε ένα ελιτίστικο φόρουμ όπου θα φοβόμαστε να μιλήσουμε γιατί μπορεί κάποιος να μη συμφωνεί και είναι έτοιμος/η να αρπαχτεί μαζί μας στο όνομα της βεβαιότητάς του/της για την ορθότητα μόνον της δικής του/της άποψης. (Και βέβαια, η αναίρεση της πρώτης θέσης στην αμέσως επόμενη πρόταση — ναι, ξέρετε καλύτερα από μένα τις φάμπρικες, αλλά εγώ εμμένω σ' αυτό που εξ αρχής είπα κλπ.)

Ένα πράγμα που απεχθάνομαι είναι οι παρεξηγήσεις κι οι εντάσεις. Πολλοί σε αυτό το φόρουμ είμαστε άτομα με άποψη και με γνώση. Το ότι καταθέτουμε αυτήν μας την άποψη και τη γνώση και την ανταλλάσσουμε μεταξύ μας και τη συνθέτουμε και την επεκτείνουμε, δεν σημαίνει ότι γίνεται κάποιου είδους πόλεμος. Έλεος. Μην με κάνετε να μη θέλω να 'ρχομαι δωπέρα. :)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 3, 2008)

Ενδιαφέρον πάντως θα είχε να κάνουμε μια ποσοτική έρευνα ως προς το σε ποιο βαθμό έχει παγιωθεί το κολλάρο. Αν το χρησιμοποιούν οι νομικοί, τι να κάνουμε, θα το κάνουμε γαργάρα. Παρ' όλ' αυτά, συνεχίζω να πιστεύω ότι επειδή και εκείνοι μεταφράζουν συνεχώς, προφανώς έχει προκύψει από κακή μεταφορά του αρχικού όρου.

@Έλενα: να ανοίξουμε ένα νήμα για το κάθετος και οριζόντιος; Με ενδιαφέρει και δεν το ήξερα (όχι ότι μ' ενδιαφέρει, ότι δε λέμε «κάθετα αντίθετος»)




Zazula said:


> Έλεος. Μην με κάνετε να μη θέλω να 'ρχομαι δωπέρα. :)



Όχι, Ζαζ, στάσου, μύγδαλα!


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 3, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Λίγη ηρεμία δεν έβλαψε ποτέ κανέναν. Κανείς απολύτος λόγος για προσβολές κατευθυνόμενες εναντίον δικαίων και αδίκων. Καλή και σεβαστή η γνώμη των ειδικών και των πιο ειδικών, αλλά όχι και να κάνουμε ένα ελιτίστικο φόρουμ όπου θα φοβόμαστε να μιλήσουμε γιατί μπορεί κάποιος να μη συμφωνεί και είναι έτοιμος/η να αρπαχτεί μαζί μας στο όνομα της βεβαιότητάς του/της για την ορθότητα μόνον της δικής του/της άποψης. (Και βέβαια, η αναίρεση της πρώτης θέσης στην αμέσως επόμενη πρόταση — ναι, ξέρετε καλύτερα από μένα τις φάμπρικες, αλλά εγώ εμμένω σ' αυτό που εξ αρχής είπα κλπ.)
> 
> Ένα πράγμα που απεχθάνομαι είναι οι παρεξηγήσεις κι οι εντάσεις. Πολλοί σε αυτό το φόρουμ είμαστε άτομα με άποψη και με γνώση. Το ότι καταθέτουμε αυτήν μας την άποψη και τη γνώση και την ανταλλάσσουμε μεταξύ μας και τη συνθέτουμε και την επεκτείνουμε, δεν σημαίνει ότι γίνεται κάποιου είδους πόλεμος. Έλεος. Μην με κάνετε να μη θέλω να 'ρχομαι δωπέρα. :)



Αυτά είναι δικά σου, Ζάζουλα και μόνο δικά σου και σε παρακαλώ μην τα ρίχνεις πάνω μου. 

Κι εγώ την άποψη μου κατέθεσα, όπως κι εσύ την καταθέτεις από την αρχή αυτής και άλλων συζητήσεων Ζάζουλα *με ανάλογη και ίσως περισσότερη επιμονή*. Επειδή δεν συμφωνώ μαζί σου, δεν σημαίνει ότι σε προσβάλλω, εκτός κι αν εσύ επιλέξεις να προσβληθείς. 

Μιλάω με επιχειρήματα, έχω άποψη και την τεκμηριώνω. 

Όσο για τις φάμπρικες, ίσως να μην ήμουν κατανοητός, οπότε ας το ξεκαθαρίσω (αν και δεν βλέπω για ποιό λόγο θα πρέπει να δικαιολογηθώ). Το γεγονός ότι και στην Ελλάδα υπάρχουν μπλε και λευκά κολάρα, δεν σημαίνει ότι το λευκό κολάρο για τον Έλληνα σημαίνει ό,τι και το white collar για τον Άγγλο. Πιο κατανοητό απ' αυτό δεν μπορώ να το κάνω.

Απεχθάνομαι εξίσου τις παρεξηγήσεις και το εχθρικό κλίμα και είμαι εν γένει πασιφιστής. Αλλά όταν πιστεύω κάτι, το πιστεύω. Συζήτηση κάνουμε, τώρα, αν δεν συμφωνούμε, δεν σημαίνει ότι προσβάλλουμε ο ένας τον άλλο.

Τέλος, θα σε παρακαλέσω πολύ να μην παίρνεις λόγια από τα μηνύματα μου και να τα παρουσιάζεις μεμονωμένα, γιατί έτσι τα απογυμνώνεις από το περιβάλλον τους και ακούγονται αλλιώς απ' ότι ειπώθηκαν.


----------



## Elena (Jul 3, 2008)

Ανοίξαμε και σας περιμένουμε -παίζει να μην έχουμε την ορθή χρονολογική σειρά.

:) http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=908


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2008)

Καλημέρα σας. Τώρα μόλις ξύπνησα μετά από φριχτό τριήμερο στον Άδη της μετάφρασης και συναφών ασχολιών και σας βρίσκω πιασμένους από τα περιλαίμια έτοιμους να εγκληματήσετε πριν καλά καλά εγκλιματιστείτε μερικοί. Κλειδώνω προσωρινά το νήμα, όχι τόσο για να ηρεμήσω τα πνεύματα, αλλά για να προλάβω να διαβάσω αποδώ κι αποκεί.


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2008)

Η γλώσσα, οι λέξεις, οι διατυπώσεις, είναι σαν τον ελέφαντα στην ιστορία με τους τυφλούς. Άλλη είναι η αίσθηση που έχει ο καθένας μας και άλλες οι ανάγκες του κάθε κειμένου. Οπότε, αν αποφεύγουμε το αφοριστικό ύφος και αντ’ αυτού καταθέτουμε τις απόψεις μας με ένα «νομίζω» ή οτιδήποτε άλλο αποτυπώνει την ελάχιστη βεβαιότητα που πρέπει πάντα να μας συνοδεύει στα ζητήματα της γλώσσας, θα προκαλούμε λιγότερο και τις εξίσου σεβαστές ευαισθησίες των συνομιλητών μας. Η γλώσσα είναι επικοινωνία. Αν δεν γεφυρώνει, μάλλον δεν τη χρησιμοποιούμε σωστά.

Τι νομίζω τώρα εγώ για αυτό το θέμα (αλλά όλα είναι μέρος του προσωπικού μου φίλτρου πρόσληψης). Οι Αγγλοσάξονες λένε: He’s white-collar. Δηλαδή: είναι χαρτογιακάς (λέξη που είδαμε ότι έχει χάσει την αντιστοιχία της, αν την είχε ποτέ — στα λεξικά βλέπουμε ότι περιγράφει τον «δημόσιο υπάλληλο που δουλεύει σε γραφείο» κατά ΛΝΕΓ, τον γραφειοκράτη κατά ΛΚΝ), κάνει δουλειά γραφείου, κάτι τέτοιο. Δεν έχει δηλαδή ούτε στα αγγλικά, από τους ορισμούς που διαβάσαμε, τη στενότερη σημασία του υψηλόβαθμου στελέχους που έχει στο white-collar crime. 

Οπωσδήποτε δεν θα πούμε: αυτός είναι λευκό περιλαίμιο, είναι λευκό κολάρο, είναι άσπρο κολάρο, είναι άσπρη ρόμπα, δηλαδή δεν θα τον ταυτίσουμε με το αντικείμενο. Θέλω να πω: τα εγκλήματα δεν τα κάνει το περιλαίμιο ή το κολάρο ή ο γιακάς ή η ρόμπα. Τα κάνουν οι άνθρωποι με τα καλοσιδερωμένα πουκάμισα και τις γραβάτες. Έχει άλλη γλωσσική ακρίβεια ο χαρτογιακάς και ο γραβατωμένος, καταλαβαίνουμε ότι αναφερόμαστε σε άνθρωπο και όχι σε αντικείμενο. Έτσι (για μένα πάντα), τα «εγκλήματα του λευκού περιλαιμίου» θυμίζουν μυθιστόρημα της Άγκαθα Κρίστι.

Επίσης είναι αστείο όταν αντιδρούμε σε μια λέξη ελληνικότατη και διαφανέστατη όπως το περιλαίμιο. Όμως έτσι είναι. Δεν λέμε λαιμοδέτης, λέμε γραβάτα. Και γενικότερα, είναι ατέλειωτος ο κατάλογος με τα καθημερινά αντικείμενα για τα οποία χρησιμοποιούμε τις ξενόφερτες λέξεις και όχι τις ελληνικές που προτάθηκαν και χρησιμοποιήθηκαν κατά καιρούς. Θυμίζουν τελωνείο (δεν μπορώ ακόμα να ξεχάσω την έκπληξη όταν στα κιτάπια του πατέρα μου είδα τη λέξη «πλαγγόνα» και μου είπε ότι είναι η κούκλα), θυμίζουν στρατό, ιατροδικαστική έκθεση, νομικά κείμενα.

Όπα, εδώ ήρθαμε. Κάποιοι προφανώς μετέφρασαν κατά λέξη για να μη χρωματίσουν. Τα εγκλήματα των γραβατωμένων, εκτός από το πρόβλημα του ρέτζιστερ, δεν λέει και για ποιους γραβατωμένους πρόκειται ούτε για ποια εγκλήματα. Εδώ είναι εγκλήματα διαφθοράς σε υψηλά κλιμάκια. Οπότε, αντί να δώσουν μια ερμηνευτική απόδοση που θα τη διατύπωνε διαφορετικά ο καθένας, καταφύγανε στη σαχλή κατά λέξη μετάφραση, όπως έχει γίνει εκατοντάδες φορές. Και έρχεται ο άλλος και το επαναλαμβάνει για τη σιγουριά που του δίνει το ότι υπάρχει και έτσι το λένε και είναι ακριβές αντίστοιχο και είναι και λόγιο άρα μακριά από μας.

Οπότε: αν το κείμενο είναι του είδους που απαιτεί να θυμίζει τον αγγλικό όρο και δεν θέλει το προσωπικό ύφος του μεταφραστή, κινούμαστε ανάμεσα σε «άσπρο κολάρο» και «λευκό περιλαίμιο», μέσα σε εισαγωγικά για να αποστασιοποιηθούμε ακόμα περισσότερο. Αν θέλουμε να βάλουμε προσωπική άποψη, μιλάμε για εγκλήματα των γραβατωμένων και ατσαλάκωτων υψηλόβαθμων στελεχών ή... να μη σας στερήσω την πρωτοβουλία. Αν θέλουμε να αποδώσουμε ερμηνευτικά, μιλάμε για εγκλήματα διαφθοράς ή οικονομικά εγκλήματα ή ό,τι άλλο θα αποσαφηνίσει στο βαθμό που απαιτεί το κοινό του γραφτού μας. Δηλαδή, όλοι δίκιο έχετε. (Εκτός από όσους ανεβάζετε τους τόνους. Φαντάζεστε να γράφαμε όλοι με ανεβασμένους τους τόνους; Το πολύ τρία μηνύματα θα χωρούσαν σε κάθε σελίδα...)


----------



## Inertia (Jul 4, 2008)

[ειρωνεία]Και βέβαια έχει επικρατήσει η μετάφραση! Και τα " γαλάζια παιδιά* " δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο από τη νέα εργατική τάξη! Αμέσως, να το πάτε στα κομματικά εσείς όλοι..[/ειρωνεία]


*A blue-collar worker is a member of the working class who performs manual labor and earns an hourly wage. Blue-collar workers are distinguished from those in the service sector and from white-collar workers, whose jobs are not considered manual labor.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 20, 2010)

Μόλις έμαθα ότι τα white collar crimes, εκτός από γουάιτ κόλαρ κράιμς () λέγονται ελληνιστί _εγκλήματα περί την υπηρεσία_ ή _εγκλήματα σχετικά με την υπηρεσία_.

http://www.aigida.gr/v2/accountant/laws/190-3849.html


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 20, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Μόλις έμαθα ότι τα white collar crimes, εκτός από γουάιτ κόλαρ κράιμς () λέγονται ελληνιστί _εγκλήματα περί την υπηρεσία_ ή _εγκλήματα σχετικά με την υπηρεσία_.
> 
> http://www.aigida.gr/v2/accountant/laws/190-3849.html




Φαντάζομαι ότι πρόκειται περί αστείου, έ; ;)


----------



## Palavra (Sep 20, 2010)

Όχι, αλήθεια αυτό μου είπαν, δικηγόρος μάλιστα. Όχι;


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 20, 2010)

Μισό λεπτό. τα εγκλήματα σχετικά με την υπηρεσία (ΠΚ 235-263Α) προϋποθέτουν την υπαγωγή του δράστη στο Δημόσιο, την υπαλληλική ιδιότητά του. Ο όρος white collar crimes έχει πολύ ευρύτερο πεδίο εφαρμογής, μια και δεν διακρίνει μεταξύ δημόσιου και ιδιωτικού τομέα. 
Για παράδειγμα, τα αδικήματα για τα οποία κατηγορείται ένας τύπος σαν τον Ζερόμ Κερβιέλ (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jérôme_Kerviel) είναι καραμπαμπάμ περιπτώσεις white collar crime, αλλά φυσικότατα δεν θα αποτελούσαν ποτέ (αν ο δράστης "έπαιζε μπάλα" στην πατρίδα μας) εγκλήματα περί την υπηρεσία.

ΥΓ: Terribly sorry για το ελαφρώς αγριεμένο ύφος! :)


----------



## Palavra (Sep 20, 2010)

Τι να πω κι εγώ, άσχετη ούσα... Ρώτησα πάντως συγκεκριμένα εάν ο όρος καλύπτει και εγκλήματα που διαπράττονται από στελέχη *ιδιωτικών* εταιρειών συγκεκριμένα, και μου είπαν ναι. 

Υ.Γ. No worries :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 20, 2010)

Μια ερώτηση από άσχετο (που γοητεύεται όταν διαβάζει τις διαδαλώδεις διαδρομές του δικαίου και δεν χάνει δικαστικό σίριαλ για σίριαλ από την τιβί).

Τα white collar crimes δεν προϋποθέτουν κάποια ειδική σχέση εργασίας --π.χ. εργαζόμενος στο Δημόσιο, στα καθημάς, εργαζόμενος σε ιδιωτικό φορέα εξαποδώ, αλλά με ειδικό ρυθμιστικό βάρος κατεντολήν ή υπέρ του δημοσίου συμφέροντος π.χ. Χρηματιστήριο; Δηλαδή παραβίαση κάποιου όρκου, κάποιου αυστηρού κανόνα φερπλέι, τέτοια πράγματα; Διαφορετικά, ποια είναι η διαφορά με μια απλή απάτη; Επειδή εκμεταλλεύεται εσωτερική πληροφόρηση;

Μήπως έπρεπε να ξαναδιαβάσω πρώτα όλο το νήμα;


----------



## Traveler (Apr 21, 2011)

Όρος της εγκληματολογίας. Επινοήθηκε στο απόγειο της βιομηχανικής επανάστασης στα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα ή στις αρχές του 20ού για να περιγράψει κυρίως οικονομικά εγκλήματα με τα ακόλουθα χαρακτηριστικά: α/ είναι ιδιαίτερα σοβαρά, β/ πρόκειται για εγκλήματα τα οποία διαπράττονται από τα ανώτατα στελέχη, κυρίως τα διευθυντικά, με εκμετάλλευση της θέσης που κατέχει ο υπαίτιος, γ/ ο όρος αναφέρεται σε εγκλήματα τα οποία είναι δύσκολο να αποκαλυφθούν, γιατί τελούνται από πρόσωπα τα οποία διοικούν και έχουν, ή υποτίθεται ότι έχουν, την ευθύνη του ελέγχου μιας εταιρείας ή ενός μεγάλου δημόσιου οργανισμού ή και κάποια άλλη νευραλγική θέση (άρα εύκολα συγκαλύπτονται και, πάντως, αποκαλύπτονται πολύ καθυστερημένα). Δεν ταυτίζονται, όμως, με τα εγκλήματα περί την υπηρεσία, τα οποία διαπράττονται μόνο από πρόσωπα που έχουν ορισμένη ιδιότητα (π.χ. δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι, δημοτικοί κ.ο.κ).
Έχετε δίκαιο να γκρινιάζετε. 
Δύσπεπτη η μετάφραση που έχει επικρατήσει στα βιβλία της εγκληματολογίας, κυρίως γι' αυτούς που δεν είναι εξοικειωμένοι και το μυαλό τους πηγαίνει σε περιλαίμια και δη «εξαγνισμένα» εξ ορισμού, λόγω λευκότητας και ταξικής προέλευσης του υπαιτίου. 
Σωστή η σκέψη να αφήσουμε την κατά λέξη μετάφραση και να αποδώσουμε στα ελληνικά την ουσία του ορισμού, π.χ. σοβαρά [οικονομικά] εγκλήματα διεφθαρμένων διευθυντικών στελεχών ή κάποια άλλη ανάλογη διατύπωση, ούτως ώστε και η απαξία των πράξεων των υπαιτίων να αναδεικνύεται και ο κόσμος να καταλαβαίνει περί τίνος πρόκειται.


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2011)

Ωραία τα συνόψισες. Να προσθέσω ότι ο ίδιος ο όρος (όχι η ανάγκη για τον όρο) χρονολογείται από τα χρόνια μετά τη Μεγάλη Ύφεση και συγκεκριμένα από την πρώτη έκδοση αυτού του βιβλίου, το 1939. Επίσης, θα προτιμούσα η _διαφθορά_ να χρωματίζει το έγκλημα και όχι τον δράστη: κάτι σαν _εγκλήματα διαφθοράς διευθυντικών στελεχών_.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 17, 2014)

Διαβάζω σήμερα Τέλλογλου στο Protagon (Η εγκληματικότητα του «λευκού κολάρου») και διαβάζοντας τον τίτλο αισθάνομαι σαν να ακούω κάποιον να ξύνει μαυροπίνακα με τα νύχια. Ξαναδιάβασα και τη συζήτηση και σε πιο επίσημο ρέτζιστερ ο μόνος όρος που μου φαίνεται καλύτερος από όσους έχουμε προτείνει (και που δεν θα διαγραφόταν χωρίς πολλά πολλά από τον παραλήπτη) είναι κάτι σε «οικονομικά εγκλήματα διευθυντικών στελεχών». Μήπως να βάζαμε κάτι και στον τίτλο;


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Σου έκανα το χατίρι (στον τίτλο). Το _χαρτογιακάδικο έγκλημα_ θα το κρατήσω για δική μου χρήση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 17, 2014)

Νομίζω, πάντως, ότι εκείνο το «διευθυντικών» είναι περιοριστικό επειδή αυτομάτως σκεφτόμαστε «υψηλά στελέχη». Στην πραγματικότητα, π.χ. ΙΚΑ Καλλιθέας, μπορεί να εμπλέκονται και στελέχη αρκετά χαμηλά στην ιεραρχία.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 17, 2014)

Νομίζω αρκεί από μόνο του το στελεχών — στη διοίκηση τα «στελέχη» και οι «εργάτες» είναι διακριτές έννοιες.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 17, 2014)

Ντοκ, σύμφωνα και με τη δικαιολογημένη διαμαρτυρία του Ρογήρου στο #58, ό,τι αφορά δημόσιο είναι «έγκλημα σχετικά με την υπηρεσία» στα ελληνικά.


Rogerios said:


> Μισό λεπτό. τα εγκλήματα σχετικά με την υπηρεσία (ΠΚ 235-263Α) προϋποθέτουν την υπαγωγή του δράστη στο Δημόσιο, την υπαλληλική ιδιότητά του. Ο όρος white collar crimes έχει πολύ ευρύτερο πεδίο εφαρμογής, μια και δεν διακρίνει μεταξύ δημόσιου και ιδιωτικού τομέα.
> Για παράδειγμα, τα αδικήματα για τα οποία κατηγορείται ένας τύπος σαν τον Ζερόμ Κερβιέλ (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jérôme_Kerviel) είναι καραμπαμπάμ περιπτώσεις white collar crime, αλλά φυσικότατα δεν θα αποτελούσαν ποτέ (αν ο δράστης "έπαιζε μπάλα" στην πατρίδα μας) εγκλήματα περί την υπηρεσία.


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2014)

Γι' αυτό δεν πρέπει να βάζω τίτλους για να κάνω χατίρια.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 17, 2014)

Ας το βγάλουμε το «διευθυντικών», εξάλλου το «στέλεχος» μεταφράζει το officer που είναι ούτως ή άλλως ανώτατο στέλεχος (δεν είναι, ξερωγώ, ο ρεσεψιονίστ της εταιρείας). Να υπάρχει όμως ένα εύρημα που να εμφανίζεται ως εναλλακτική στα κολλάρα και στους γιακάδες χωρίς να είναι ανάγκη να μπει κανείς να διαβάσει το νήμα.


----------



## Severus (Mar 21, 2014)

συμφωνώ με όλους όσοι δηλώνουν πως τα περιλαίμια και τα συναφή προορίζονται για άλλου είδους χρήση και όχι για τη μετάφραση του "white-collar crimes". Προσωπικά, θα προτιμούσα έναν πιο διαφανή ελληνικό όρο, όπως εγκλήματα/απάτη επαγγελματικής φύσεως, οικονομικο-επαγγελματικής υφής, κλπ. Από έρευνα που έκανα ανακάλυψα τα εξής:

Στο βιβλίο του που εκδόθηκε το 1949,
"όρισε το έγκλημα λευκού κολάρου ή επαγγελματικό έγκλημα ως «έγκλημα που διαπράττεται από ευυπόληπτο άτομο υψηλής κοινωνικής θέσης μέσα στο πλαίσιο της εργασίας του» (Williams, 2004: 55).
Τέτοια εγκλήματα περιλαμβάνουν, για παράδειγμα, τη λειτουργία εργοστασίων που παραβιάζουν τους κανονισμούς ασφαλείας, την κλοπή σε βάρος του εργοδότη, την υπερχρέωση ενός εξωτερικού ελεγκτή σε βάρος του πελάτη του, λογιστικές ατασθαλίες, χρηματιστηριακά κέρδη από εσωτερική πληροφόρηση, την εξασφάλιση συμβάσεων με δωροδοκίες, τη χρέωση για υπηρεσίες που δεν παρασχέθηκαν ή για εργασίες που δεν πραγματοποιήθηκαν με τη χρήση εταιρειών «βιτρίνα», τη χρέωση προσωπικών δαπανών και υπηρεσιών του υπαλλήλου στην εταιρεία, τη δημιουργία καρτέλ ελέγχου των τιμών για μεγιστοποίηση των κερδών της εταιρείας ή τη δημιουργία ανύπαρκτων εργαζομένων με σκοπό τη μισθολογική απάτη. Με άλλα λόγια, το έγκλημα λευκού κολάρου μπορεί να περιλαμβάνει αδικήματα σε βάρος μιας εταιρείας ή «για το καλό» μιας εταιρείας, κάτι που είναι γνωστό ως «εταιρικό έγκλημα» (βλ. παρακάτω)" https://static.eudoxus.gr/books/24/chapter-13002924.pdf

"Lying, cheating, and stealing.
That’s white-collar crime in a nutshell. The term—reportedly coined in 1939—is now synonymous with the full range of frauds committed by business and government professionals.

It’s not a victimless crime. A single scam can destroy a company, devastate families by wiping out their life savings, or cost investors billions of dollars (or even all three, as in the Enron case). Today’s fraud schemes are more sophisticated than ever, and we are dedicated to using our skills to track down the culprits and stop scams before they start." http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/investigate/white_collar/whitecollarcrime


----------



## Earion (Mar 21, 2014)

«εταιρειών-βιτρινών» ή «εταιρειών βιτρίνας» (λέει ο σχολαστικός).


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2014)

Earion said:


> «εταιρειών-βιτρινών» ή «εταιρειών βιτρίνας» (λέει ο σχολαστικός).



[h=1]της λέξης-κλειδί ή της λέξης-κλειδιού;[/h]
*Παραθετικά σύνθετα*


----------

